# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La energía solar está arrasando en EEUU porque es una tecnología, no un combustible. Cuanto más se usa, más barata es

## NoRegistrado

No copio el contenido del artículo traducido porque la del google es malísima. Pero es muy interesante que ya en 2016 la energía solar conseguirá la paridad con la energía eléctrica conseguida de combustibles fósiles.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-1...-to-solar.html

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

JMTrigos (13-nov-2014)

----------


## JMTrigos

Y mientras aquí nuestros gobernantes viven en su mundo paralelo donde las energías "gratuitas" no existen.
Saludos.

----------

NoRegistrado (13-nov-2014)

----------


## Unregistered

Hay un tema único en España, y es el comentadisimo de las puertas giratorias, y eso tiene mucho que ver en todo lo que sea energía en este pais. ¿A donde irá nuestro ministro Soria cuando se retire? Pues mucho me temo que a cualquier eléctrica, y por eso estamos en esta situación: el gobierno machacando las renovables, poniendo impuestos desvergonzados y con la energia más cara de Europa y las eléctricas forrandose a ganar dinero a nuestra costa...

----------


## Unregistered

Se me ha olvidado: no funciona el link

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Se me ha olvidado: no funciona el link


Gracias, lo he editado para ponerlo de nuevo. Lo pongo también aquí por si acaso.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-1...-to-solar.HTML

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## JMTrigos

Al hilo del tema:
http://vozpopuli.com/economia-y-fina...isiones-de-co2

----------

NoRegistrado (14-nov-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Un tirón de orejas merecido a las últimas medidas aprobadas en contra de las renovables limpias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

Tranquilos, que ya llegará Cañete y quitará la multa. 

Es más, quitará todas las subvenciones a las renovables y dirá que hay que generar más CO2, que allí en Bruselas el invierno es frío y hay que remediarlo con efecto invernadero.

----------

